# My gun.



## Falcon (Oct 21, 2014)

My gun
Thought this was pretty funny!


Today I swung my front door wide open and placed my Remington 30.06 right in the doorway. I left 
6 cartridges beside it, then left it alone and went about my business.
     While I was gone, the mailman delivered my mail, the neighbor boy across the street mowed the 
yard, a girl walked her dog down the street, and quite a few cars stopped at the stop sign near the front 
of my house. After about an hour, I checked on the gun. It was still sitting there, right where I had left it. 
It hadn't moved itself outside. It certainly hadn't killed anyone, even with the numerous opportunities it 
had presented to do so.
     In fact, it hadn't even loaded itself. Well you can imagine my surprise, with all the hype by the Left and 
the Media about how dangerous guns are and how they kill people. Either the media is wrong or I'm in 
possession of the laziest gun in the world. 
     The United States is 3rd in Murders throughout the World. But if you take out just 4 cities: Chicago, Detroit,
Washington, DC and New Orleans, the United States is 4th from the bottom, in the entire world, for Murders.
These 4 Cities also have the toughest Gun Control Laws in the U.S.
     ALL 4 of these cities are controlled by Democrats. It would be absurd to draw any conclusions from this 
data - right?


     Well, I'm off to check on my spoons. I hear they're making people fat.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 21, 2014)

Irresponsible. I wouldn't boast about that level of stupidity.
I hope you are just having a lend of all of us.


----------



## Geezerette (Oct 21, 2014)

sounds like that old military quote, ''This is my rifle, this is my gun....'' applies to you?


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 21, 2014)

I Agree DW.  See what us sane people have to put up with here?


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 21, 2014)

And some gun owners are just tools.


----------



## rt3 (Oct 21, 2014)

Yup, I know what you mean Falcon. Sometimes I put three or 4 loaded handguns on table. All together to see if they will form a conspiracy.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 21, 2014)

Exactly!  You saw the point of the whole thing.


----------



## Susie (Oct 21, 2014)

Hello Falcon,
You didn't really do this, did you? Why?????????
I am missing the point.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 21, 2014)

No Susie.  I got it from a friend and copied it. It has a point that some don't seem to understand.


----------



## rt3 (Oct 21, 2014)

I did have a problem from one however, it decided to undergo a caliber change, and now none of the holsters will have a thing to do with it.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 21, 2014)

Falcon, I am right with you on this one ! !
 It is not the gun, but the person who shoots the gun that is the problem. I can't believe that some didn't even realize that this was kind of a parable, and not a true story !  That is maybe the funniest part. 
But, we already know from long experience that the gun-control people who want more laws, are never going to see that truth, or change their way of thinking ; and now that you have them stirred up, they will be posting all of the fanatical anti-gun stuff forever (again).....


----------



## Falcon (Oct 21, 2014)

rt3 said:


> i did have a problem from one however, it decided to undergo a caliber change, and now none of the holsters will have a thing to do with it.



   lol


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 21, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Falcon, I am right with you on this one ! !
> It is not the gun, but the person who shoots the gun that is the problem. I can't believe that some didn't even realize that this was kind of a parable, and not a true story !  That is maybe the funniest part.
> But, we already know from long experience that the gun-control people who want more laws, are never going to see that truth, or change their way of thinking ; and now that you have them stirred up, they will be posting all of the fanatical anti-gun stuff forever (again).....



Not me... This is all I have to say about it..  lol!!


----------



## Falcon (Oct 21, 2014)

Thank God !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 21, 2014)

I agree with Falcon, Happyflowerlady and rt3, it's not the gun that commits the crime, it's the mentally ill person who is using it...or the gang banger who gets his guns illegally off the streets. 

 It's true about the high gun crimes in the cities with the toughest gun control laws.  That's because cracking down on law abiding citizens does nothing but encourage crime from the criminals who roam the streets and get their guns there.  Most of this gun crime is gang related, and not highlighted in the main stream media news, not that interesting to most folks.  Doesn't feed any agendas.

Someone who's calling others insane and stupid, should not own a gun, I can agree with that.


----------



## rt3 (Oct 21, 2014)

regrettably it is the lack of knowledge of the anti gun freaks that is the problem

all applicants for concealed carry must pass a safety, lethal force awareness, a legal exam and a hands on proficiency test

background checks do little to change the crime statistics, as criminals rarely give them. Most gun laws violations are not enforced/ they are usually in a group of charges against the individual. most activists (love the phraseology) never buy guns, so they are unaware of the FBI back round check when the gun is transferred. Those darn activists just don't want to believe anything but there own agenda. (not sure if that is ignorance, stupidity, etc.) I don't think its stupidity though, I know too many in other areas of business etc., but they all suffer for being control freaks.

negligence is a civil liability, it can be a criminal liability under certain conditions.  if a gun related event happens, there are always remedies through the civil arm of the court system. besides the difficulty in just defining the negligence involved, the enforcement would be cost prohibitive. 60% of the laws that are already on the books are unenforced.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 21, 2014)

Falcon said:


> No Susie.  I got it from a friend and copied it. It has a point that some don't seem to understand.



If you are not writing in the first person, please use quotation marks or post in the jokes section.

By the way, I believe the author was one Donald Sykes of  Baldwinsville     unless he too copied it from someone else. 
http://blog.syracuse.com/opinion/2013/02/readers_weigh_in_on_the_nature.html


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 21, 2014)

I've had firearms around all my life, and so did my father and grandfather before me.  And, know what?  Not a single one of those firearms has ever done a single thing of its own volition!  They don't even MOVE unless a human gets involved.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 21, 2014)

Well d'oh, Butterfly, but how come so many people die of gunshot wounds each year, including children who get shot accidentally by other children?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 21, 2014)

Butterfly said:


> I've had firearms around all my life, and so did my father and grandfather before me.  And, know what?  Not a single one of those firearms has ever done a single thing of its own volition!  They don't even MOVE unless a human gets involved.



And you know Butterfly, there's many others just like you!  Lots of folks over the years grew up with guns in their homes, loaded and ready to go if needed.  The children were taught how to respect them, use them and clean/care for them.


----------



## rt3 (Oct 21, 2014)

for anyone interested in bring themselves up to date on what the those evil accidents that cause childhood deaths.
http://www.cdc.gov/safechild/NAP/background.html

for our next lesson we will raise our IQ by looking into how many prescription deaths  occur from those evil villainous people who do not know that "Transfer of this RX to any person than who it is written, is a violation of Federal law".   


and our next lesson will be a discussion on unenforceable that law is


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 21, 2014)

I followed your link but there was no mention of death by firearms. It was however mostly about disease control and prevention so perhaps the stats for firearms deaths weren't included.

However I did find this in The Official Journal of Paediatrics http://pediatrics.aappublications.org/content/early/2014/01/22/peds.2013-1809.full.pdf




> WHATS KNOWN ON THIS SUBJECT:





> *Firearm injuries are the second leading cause of death among American children.*
> Previous estimates of nonfatal injuries have relied on small samples of emergency department visits and do not allow a detailed understanding of these injuries among children and adolescents.
> 
> WHAT THIS STUDY ADDS:
> ...





> CONCLUSIONS: *On average, 20 US children and adolescents were hospitalized each day in 2009 due to fi**rearm injuries.
> *Public health efforts are needed to reduce this common source of childhood injury.
> Pediatrics 2014;133:219–225




We take steps to limit the road toll via legislation and policing. Why not make a comparable effort to limit deaths by firearms ?
 Every death is a life cut short. Every deceased is a member of someone's family.

If it is considered that the numbers are too low to bother acting, why all the fuss about ebola?


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 21, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Well d'oh, Butterfly, but how come so many people die of gunshot wounds each year, including children who get shot accidentally by other children?



Because people don't take adequate safety precautions, that's why.  Only an idiot leaves a weapon lying around where a child can get to it.  Responsible owners lock their weapons away if there are children in the home or if children will visit.  The fault isn't the weapon, it's the lousy safety precautions.  You don't leave a chainsaw plugged in lying around where a child can get it -- and you don't leave weapons lying around where children can get them, either.  

And criminals are going to get guns no matter what we do.  Shall we ban cars because idiots get in them and drive drunk and kill people?


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 21, 2014)

To encourage more responsible owners, should the sanctions against irresponsible ownership be strengthened, or are they already strong enough ? 

You will remember that this thread started with a facetious post about leaving a gun and bullets where children could access both.
I suspected that it was a joke but I was not really sure that it was. I'm not confident that all owners in all states are responsible. If they were, would this statement be published in a reputable medical journal - "*Firearm injuries are the second leading cause of death among American children.*"


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 22, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Well d'oh, Butterfly, but how come so many people die of gunshot wounds each year, including children who get shot accidentally by other children?




Oh come on DW!!   It's NOT the guns!!   It's the bullets.... the guns just make the bullets go faster!!   lol!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 22, 2014)

Oh, no, not this gun thing again.  Hand me one so I can shoot myself...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 22, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Oh, no, not this gun thing again.  Hand me one so I can shoot myself...



I agree.... just another topic where people are so dug in, there's no point in discussing it...  I'm out.  It's just not worth the aggravation.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 22, 2014)

Can I have it written into the minutes that I didn't start this particular stoush? At least not this thread.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 22, 2014)

So noted..... Do I have a motion to adjourn?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 22, 2014)

No!  You are an Australian agitator!


----------



## Justme (Oct 22, 2014)

There is NOTHING amusing about owning a gun!


----------



## Pappy (Oct 22, 2014)

Being a responsible hand gun owner for years, I will politely dismiss myself from any comments. It's all been said, over and over again. It's like politics and governments. These threads always end up with people getting nasty and it goes nowhere.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 22, 2014)

This is one of the issues that completely divides this country... and that no debate seems to be possible... that along with abortion and now to a lesser degree Gay rights.   These are the issues that so many base their votes on.  ANd it's sad... because while politicians claim they will address these things if elected.. they never do.  And if they do, the Supreme court overturns many of the laws anyway.    These social issues that are the main concern for many, are just a front to get votes for politicians that will consistantly vote AGAINST the best interest of their constuancy... by pushing tax cuts for the wealthy, while cutting benefits the poor and the middle class depend upon.   Not only welfare, and food assistance... but now plans to Privatize Social security, and decrease benefits with upping the retirement age, and means testing... and also Medicare with the voucher plan.  Give everyone a check and let them go about finding their own coverage.. and putting every senior back at the mercy of Insurance companies.. and we all know how kind they are.    The same group of politicians want to repeal the ACA (obamacare) so Insurance companies can once again deny coverage for pre-existing conditions and put lifetime caps back in place.

MY Question is... just how important are Gays, guns and abortion to you that you would risk you financial future and perhaps die in poverty?   Why vote against your financial interests?


----------



## Justme (Oct 22, 2014)

One day the US might actually realise their crazy right to gun ownership makes them less safe!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 22, 2014)

Justme said:


> One day the US might actually realise their crazy right to gun ownership makes them less safe!



Don't lump us all into that statement.  We are pretty much divided on the issue..   I KNOW that we are much LESS safe with uncontrolled gun ownership..  Talk to the gun fanatics and most of all the NRA.. who by the way couldn't care less about the so called 2nd ammendment rights... but is VERY concerned with the profits of the gun and ammo manufacturers, who sponsor crazy legislation and spread fear to promote their products.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 22, 2014)

All I have to say is this.... I thought a Remington was a shaver.


----------



## rt3 (Oct 22, 2014)

did you look at the actual numbers of the CDC vs. J. of Pediariatics,, The CDC includes 100's of causes, death by accidental gun is only one (that's why its not mentioned as a single item). When compared number dwindles to statistical insignificance.

If you don't want to hear/read about anti gun freaks --- don't.   check out any time/ its not going away

Its not  a perfect world and protecting people from harm is not going to happen.

Any law against careless firearm storage etc. is impossible to enforce and ineffective. It would only be de facto. 

You can go on and on with analogies to disease/gays/-- doesn't mean squat, they are different issues. (Actually gay marriage is an interesting example of the granting of constitutional amendments and is similar to the 2nd amendment arguments by pro-gun)  bet gays with guns really get you going. 

Sorry Ralphy but you have to have a backround check before you can do that. Glad you brought that up as suicides represent the largest portion of deaths from guns. Oh I almost forgot there is a guestion on the 4733 form of your check, it asks do you suffer from mental problems? Are you going to fib on that? Since suicide is a crime against yourself, lets take those figures out so they can't be politically manipulated. (rx drug overdoses are higher as a frame of reference).

The form of the original post was a rhetorical, and mapped out so the reader could easily follow the errors in logic, which at the end contains a chastisement -- an epiplexis or something like that if I recollect the term.


----------



## rt3 (Oct 22, 2014)

Quicksilver-- every one of your comments are refutable, and gross conclusions. It is obvious you don't even know what the NRA is or who the actual lobby groups, and PACS are. This November will sweeping changes, (Dems probably loose the Senate) some of the things you say may happen others won't. 

as an example define crazy legislation, please don't assume crazy has a common value system.


----------



## rt3 (Oct 22, 2014)

Remington is one of a group of companies owned by a very large holding company called Cerebues (sp) which is held internationally by many stockholders not even in the US


----------



## rt3 (Oct 22, 2014)

There are many pro gun Democrats. There are even more pro Social Security Republicans.


----------



## Twixie (Oct 22, 2014)

A gun is too easy to use..in fright..in anger...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 22, 2014)

Twixie said:


> A gun is too easy to use..in fright..in anger...



Or a license to kill... as the NRA and ALEC sponsored Stand your Ground Laws... that have seen an increase in "justifiable homicides" Particularly against Black males. Those same laws don't seem to apply when used by Blacks.. 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/09/18/stand-your-ground-laws_n_3949730.html

Just another way to promote purchase of guns and line the pockets of the wealthy by promoting fear.

and NOW I am going to take my own advise and bow out of this convo, as there is no way to discuss it rationally for some... but only creates nastiness.. It's just one of those topics I guess.. Nobody changes their mind... opinions are carved in stone.


----------



## Twixie (Oct 22, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Or a license to kill... as the NRA and ALEC sponsored Stand your Ground Laws... that have seen an increase in "justifiable homicides"  Particularly against Black males.  Those same laws don't seem to apply when used by Blacks..
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/09/18/stand-your-ground-laws_n_3949730.html
> 
> Just another way to promote purchase of guns and line the pockets of the wealthy by promoting fear.


Do you have one..??


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 22, 2014)

Men particularly like guns because they are great equalizers. No matter how big and strong some guy coming for you is he can brought down to your size with a bullet or two...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 22, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Men particularly like guns because they are great equalizers. No matter how big and strong some guy coming for you is he can brought down to your size with a bullet or two...



OR they can just try ******.... lol!!!   Sorry, couldn't resist..  DONE... DONE.... DONE....


----------



## Twixie (Oct 22, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> OR they can just try ******.... lol!!!   Sorry, couldn't resist..  DONE... DONE.... DONE....



A large red sports car works as well..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 22, 2014)

Yikes!  I guess lobbed that one up to you...


----------



## rt3 (Oct 22, 2014)

since the Huffington Post was started, one of the editors, stated goal was to "Bury the NRA"

Its amazing how anti gun freaks change the subject (especially to things like erectile dysfunction and other Freudian fixations) when the they suffer from the inability to focus in on one topic, (maybe they are to busy with self manipulation)  so get off the couch and take your hand out of your pants stop blaming other people, oh whaaaaaaa, stop your cry fest. etc.

why do some people keep posting when they say they are done.

I would like to thank the anti gun crowd, especially the current Adminstration, for making the last two years, the biggest sales of guns and applications for concealed permits etc. in the history of the issue.  There is nothing the NRA could have done that would have promoted their cause more.

and now for those who enjoy cartoons, metaphors, analogies


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 22, 2014)

Why are you being so Freakin' nasty? FREAKS? I'm a flippin' FREAK because I disagree with you? Why don't you go admire your guns..


----------



## Twixie (Oct 22, 2014)

rt3 said:


> since the Huffington Post was started, one of the editors, stated goal was to "Bury the NRA"
> 
> Its amazing how anti gun freaks change the subject (especially to things like erectile dysfunction and other Freudian fixations) when the they suffer from the inability to focus in on one topic, (maybe they are to busy with self manipulation)  so get off the couch and take your hand out of your pants stop blaming other people, oh whaaaaaaa, stop your cry fest. etc.
> 
> ...



I am sorry I can not agree with you..you sound like a gun-happy person who is not willing to give it up..

What can I say???


----------



## Falcon (Oct 22, 2014)

rt3,      So you noticed that, too>


----------



## rt3 (Oct 22, 2014)

I guess the question is-- is this a forum or a blog?  since its a blog -- I get to do it.

You don't want to see my nasty side. 

don't need to say anything-- and I'm not giving it up


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 22, 2014)

rt3 said:


> I guess the question is-- is this a forum or a blog? since its a blog -- I get to do it.
> 
> You don't want to see my nasty side.
> 
> don't need to say anything-- and I'm not giving it up



First of all.... I'm not afraid of you..... UNLESS of course you start waving your gun around.  2nd of all.... WHO cares what you do... ??  Guess you are the only one that's allowed to have an opinion.   I suppose the one that can shout the loudest wins..  lol!!!


----------



## rt3 (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm happy for you-- now back to your couch, calm down, blow out, short breaths, or use a paper sack.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 22, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> I Agree DW.  See what us sane people have to put up with here?





QuickSilver said:


> Not me... This is all I have to say about it..  lol!!





QuickSilver said:


> Talk to the gun fanatics





QuickSilver said:


> Why are you being so Freakin' nasty? FREAKS? I'm a flippin' FREAK because I disagree with you? Why don't you go admire your guns..



I guess insinuating that responsible, law-abiding American citizens who choose to own firearms are insane, stupid and fanatics is not nasty??  I personally do not try to change anyone's opinions on gun rights, I respect their right to their own opinions.  I only give mine, and perhaps the reason for it, but I don't get all revved up on these issues, it's senseless, IMO.  I don't get angry when someone disagrees with me, I don't expect everyone to agree in this world on gun rights, politics, etc., it would be foolish of me if I did.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 22, 2014)

You are right... to each his own. I guess


----------



## Twixie (Oct 22, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I guess insinuating that responsible, law-abiding American citizens who choose to own firearms are insane, stupid and fanatics is not nasty??  I personally do not try to change anyone's opinions on gun rights, I respect their right to their own opinions.  I only give mine, and perhaps the reason for it, but I don't get all revved up on these issues, it's senseless, IMO.  I don't get angry when someone disagrees with me, I don't expect everyone to agree in this world on gun rights, politics, etc., it would be foolish of me if I did.


The question must be asked Seabreeze..do you carry a gun?


----------



## Twixie (Oct 22, 2014)

I ask that because I did carry a gun in France..because everyone else did..would have been silly not to..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 22, 2014)

I own a gun and it's kept in my home, loaded and ready to go if needed. When I was young, my husband would be gone for a week or so for his job, and I wanted to be sure I would not be a victim of a criminal while alone.   When my young nephews came over to visit, the gun was unloaded, and the bullets kept in a separate area for safety.   I do not have a concealed carry permit, so I don't carry one around with me.  I'm in my 60s, and after all these years, I have thankfully never needed to use my gun for a home intruder who wanted to harm me or my family in any way.  If we are out camping in the wilderness, we may have a gun/rifle with us for self-protection, or target practice.


----------



## Twixie (Oct 22, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I own a gun and it's kept in my home, loaded and ready to go if needed. When I was young, my husband would be gone for a week or so for his job, and I wanted to be sure I would not be a victim of a criminal while alone.   When my young nephews came over to visit, the gun was unloaded, and the bullets kept in a separate area for safety.   I do not have a concealed carry permit, so I don't carry one around with me.  I'm in my 60s, and after all these years, I have thankfully never needed to use my gun for a home intruder who wanted to harm me or my family in any way.  If we are out camping in the wilderness, we may have a gun/rifle with us for self-protection, or target practice.



I only had a small derringer in my handbag...


----------



## rt3 (Oct 22, 2014)

It goes past giving a opinion --- in the USA at least. When opinions violate rights that are held to be given a birth, it puts people on different sides of the fence. If someone holds that set of rights doesn't mean what is says, and I want it to mean this-- that is past opinion
Some statements border on opinions, but are worse. They take the form of "I don't like etc, or something should be regulated because of".  Then no course of action is offered, that leads to a change in the sociobiology of the situation. Just a bird in the ear,  a passive fence sitter. 
Disagreement with opinions (beliefs) is one thing, disagreement with rights is another


----------



## rt3 (Oct 22, 2014)

Really, carried a gun in France,  Thought France had some of the strictest anti laws in Euro.  what time frame was this?


----------



## Twixie (Oct 22, 2014)

It was in the 1980's...guns are still very freely bought in any shop window....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 22, 2014)

Twixie said:


> I only had a small derringer in my handbag...



If I did carry a gun, it would be on my person, not in a handbag.  That way others would not be able to take it from me so easily.


----------



## Twixie (Oct 22, 2014)

Yes but..if you carried a small derringer..you could just pull it out.You know when you are in danger...I didn't want to look like Ma Baker...believe me..it works..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 22, 2014)

:lol:


----------

